# installing after market Garage door opener on a 530i



## chicago-cubes (Oct 24, 2004)

I got my 530i and am happy as a clam...! I'll probably sleep in it tonight. She drives like a dream gliding accros these country roads with the purr of a fisty kitten. 

It didn't have the conveniance pkg. I could care less aboiut the passanger pwr seats (it is all about me after all) but the door opener woudl be nice. The guy that soold it to me said its availible after market and a snap to put in. 

Any leads on wher I might obtain one and can anyone speak to the complexities of the install??


----------



## vexed (Dec 22, 2001)

You will need to buy a the bmw designed ugdo, I would get it here http://www.bimmernav.com/page9.html

Unlike the E46 3 series the panel where it goes (it's where your sunroof switch is) is not pre-scored for the ugdo. You could if you were devoted cut out the opening with a dremel or if you are chicken like I was you need to buy a prescored panel from a dealer. Check the circle bmw website for the part number. Installation is a no brainer, just fish out the power cord, plug it in and you are good to go except for the programming.


----------



## shabbaman (Dec 16, 2002)

vexed said:


> You will need to buy a the bmw designed ugdo, I would get it here http://www.bimmernav.com/page9.html
> 
> Unlike the E46 3 series the panel where it goes (it's where your sunroof switch is) is not pre-scored for the ugdo. You could if you were devoted cut out the opening with a dremel or if you are chicken like I was you need to buy a prescored panel from a dealer. Check the circle bmw website for the part number. Installation is a no brainer, just fish out the power cord, plug it in and you are good to go except for the programming.


Yes you will need the UGDO. An alternative (and MUCH cheaper) source for the UGDO is car-part.com. It's a search engine for junk yards around the nation. Since the UGDO is the same part that is used on the e46 as well as the e39, they are pretty abundant and easy to acquire. Just try to get one from a 2001 or newer car as their antennas are supposed to be a little stronger. Since this is practically a no-wear item, you should save $100 or so by going this route. I've installed 2 of them, both into 3 series and they are very easy to install. Like Vexed said, the E39's UGDO panel is not prescored but if I were him I wouldn't be a chicken about it :tsk: . Think about it...Once you install the UGDO you're not going to need that panel. Like he said, score it with a dremel. If you F*ck up, then order the pre-scored panel

How did you do on your purchase?


----------

